# The latest kitchen items



## NancyNGA (Aug 19, 2016)

Battery Powered








Cooking breakfast for grandchildren?


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey...I like the cereal bowl.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2016)

Me too  Jackie.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes. The cereal bowl. I hate mushy,soggy cereal.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2016)

The roll and pour might be good for smaller people.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 22, 2016)

Who has a kitchen large enough for all that crap?


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 22, 2016)

^^^^ what she said ^^^^^


----------



## charlotta (Oct 17, 2016)

i get my pancakes from McD's just a blk from my hse. I only cook when children come.  For my self, there are lots of home cooked restaurants in my area, and I love blue plate specials.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 18, 2016)

I've posted about this before but I really like our new can opener. 
It very easy to use and cuts from the side so there's no sharp edges.
I don't know how long it's been out but it's new to me ..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2016)

This would come in handy. We eat a lot of bagels.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 24, 2016)

Hercules _Toothpick Man Holder_ Dispenser


----------



## Loulou (Nov 1, 2016)

I wouldn't mind one of these self-heating butter knives!  https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/09/kitchen-gadgets-review-self-heating-butter-knife


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 19, 2017)

Egg separator.   :eeew:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Egg separator.   :eeew:
> 
> View attachment 34994



That is just gross!  *lol*


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

Pass the Kleenex !    EEewww  is right!   UGH.


----------

